# the prettiest player in WNBA



## Ballscientist

Is Sue Bird the prettiest player in WNBA?


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

Dude, this is a women's basketball board. We really don't look at the ladies face, we look at their game. Atleast I don't. Anyway, I think Diana Tarausi is prettier than Sue. Also Swin Cash. Maybe it's just me. Nice signature. I guess we feel the same way. Are you from Seattle or something?


----------



## Amareca

Kayte Christensen


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> Is Sue Bird the prettiest player in WNBA?


Yes.


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> Dude, this is a women's basketball board. We really don't look at the ladies face, we look at their game. Atleast I don't. Anyway, I think Diana Tarausi is prettier than Sue. Also Swin Cash. Maybe it's just me. Nice signature. I guess we feel the same way. Are you from Seattle or something?


It's ok CBF, you can go to the NBA forum and make a "handsomeist player in NBA" thread


----------



## Geaux Tigers

You guys are crazy its Becky Hammon hands down. Sue Bird is a close second. Cash is pretty too. Taurasi is mega butch I saw her at the womens Final Four when it was in New Orleans drop the W on that NBA.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> It's ok CBF, you can go to the NBA forum and make a "handsomeist player in NBA" thread



I did that last year! lol. You should've seen all of the replies from the guys. Can you say hilarious!!!


----------



## RapsFan

Maybe you should repose the question? A whole year full of new posters to respond.


----------



## mr hoopster

1-Becky Hammon
2-Sue Bird


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan

Would somebody please tell me what you see as so pretty in Sue Bird? She is "cute", not to quote the Diva", but not what I would call pretty...IMHO.

How can you even think about Sue and not mention Lauren Jackson as being in that hunt? Is it because Sue has always been thought of as one of the prettiest players in women's bball and Lauren went from caterpiller to butterfly before our eyes?

What is all the fuss about Sue? What would you think of her game if she was freckle-faced and needed dental work?


----------



## madskillz1_99

this thread should have pics


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

> Originally posted by <b>4ever_bball_fan</b>!
> Would somebody please tell me what you see as so pretty in Sue Bird? She is "cute", not to quote the Diva", but not what I would call pretty...IMHO.
> 
> How can you even think about Sue and not mention Lauren Jackson as being in that hunt? Is it because Sue has always been thought of as one of the prettiest players in women's bball and Lauren went from caterpiller to butterfly before our eyes?
> 
> What is all the fuss about Sue? What would you think of her game if she was freckle-faced and needed dental work?





My thoughts exactly!!!! Except the part about LJ.


----------



## magic21

Felicia Fernandez, jersey #8 at Yuma High is the hottest futuer WNBA player. Yeah the girls already in the WNBA r pretty 2 but she beats them all. Do u any of u know any futuer WNBA players?


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

I do. They'll be there in 2008. 

Alana Lee
Ashley Gulley
Crystle Riles


----------



## magic21

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> I do. They'll be there in 2008.
> 
> Alana Lee
> Ashley Gulley
> Crystle Riles




that's cool i can't wait 2 see them play in the WNBA. maybe they will be my new favorite b-ball players.


----------



## arcade_rida

:ttiwwp:


----------



## Vermillion

PICS. NOW.

As for me, I like Bird and Taurasi.


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>magic21</b>!
> Felicia Fernandez, jersey #8 at Yuma High is the hottest futuer WNBA player. Yeah the girls already in the WNBA r pretty 2 but she beats them all. Do u any of u know any futuer WNBA players?


Dude, you can't just say this and not post pictures. It isn't right!


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Taurasi is a bow wow dude...I saw her when they came to New Orleans for the Final Four...


----------



## futuristxen

Sue Bird.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

Sue Bird


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

Lauren Jackson




















Becky Hammon


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

Diana Taurasi
























Swin Cash







Did I miss anyone?


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan

Kayte Christenson






















Sheryl Swoopes


----------



## AMR

Kayte Christensen

















maybe Nuria Martinez









I personally love Agnieszka Bibrzycka, but I know she's not the favourite of everyone


----------



## ballafromthenorth

that Kayte Christensen is very hot! 
:yes: Definitely looking for more pictures of her..


----------



## Vermillion

Liking the pics, AMR.... :biggrin:


----------



## LuckyAC

This question is generally thought of one along the lines of "who's the chastest girl in the brothel?" In reality, there are actually some that are pretty attractive, though.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS

This thread is edit!


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Oh yeah...Swin Cash is hot like fire.

:rocket::fire::rocket::fire:


----------



## sagebrush

Chamique Holdsclaw


----------



## DTigre

Swin Cash:


----------



## HAWK23

sue bird?


----------



## DuMa

Becky Hammon

She was on AS Sat Nite for the shooting stars contest. she is pretty hot


----------



## Copper

Yeah Hammon is hot but her feet are seriously messed up.


----------



## DuMa

LOL name a good ball player whose feet arent messed up....


----------



## Stevie B

Mike Dunleavy Jr.


----------



## LuckyAC

Stevie B said:


> Mike Dunleavy Jr.


True, Mike Dunleavy Jr's feet are perfect.


----------



## knicksfan

One question...

How did you go from Becky Hammon and Cheryl Swoopes to MIKE DUNLEAVY. Now that's just not right no matter who you are


----------



## Damian Necronamous

knicksfan said:


> One question...
> 
> How did you go from Becky Hammon and Cheryl Swoopes to MIKE DUNLEAVY. Now that's just not right no matter who you are


What about if you're gay?


----------



## DuMa

Stevie B said:


> Mike Dunleavy Jr.


I said a _good_ ball player

:rofl:


----------



## Peja Vu

I am going to close this thread. There hasn't really been anything inappropriate, but we want this board to be a place for people to discuss WNBA basketball, not a "hot chicks" discussion. Thanks for understanding


----------

